

Show HN: Review my Startup - Sqardius - sqardius

Sqardius allows you to share and view pictures around you, and save them for others who will be there later.<p>Here the link: http://www.sqardius.net
======
jfaucett
I'd like to give as much helpful criticism as possible, but I can't say much
about the general idea, doesn't ring with me, but I'm not a photo/sharing
social media person so I'm not the target audience here. Otherwise, I would
try to get a native english speaker to correct the english mistakes, that
always takes a bit away from the professionality of an app. Also IMO I think
bootstrap is too ubiquitous (don't know if end-users think this yet), doesn't
add any unique/cool feel to your idea that a good design might. The fact that
about/contact/blog all link to a completely different looking site is
confusing and disorienting, you might want to consider taking them out.

Best of luck with the idea though - always glad to see people making things :)

~~~
sqardius
Thanks for your reply, now that you mention it, I think you are right, I'll
try to correct them very soon, thank you

------
sqardius
A clickable link: <http://www.sqardius.net>

